# OOH - Oohmedia Group



## System (20 August 2010)

Oohmedia Group Limited (OOH), formerly Network Limited (NWK), is a provider of out-of-home advertising, specialising in the management and ownership of outdoor assets throughout urban and regional Australia. Oohmedia operates in the roadside, retail, mobile and experiential sectors.

http://www.oohmedia.com.au


----------



## Gringotts Bank (16 April 2011)

Massive turnover yesterday.  I want to see if this starts something.


----------

